
Security Engineer – for Hamburg’s first Unicorn company - TechRecruiting
https://corporate.aboutyou.de/de/jobs/security-engineer-for-hamburgs-first-unicorn-company
======
ktpsns
Oh god. I have met these people in real life on a job fair. I definitely would
not want to work there.

Furthermore, this is without doubt not Hamburg's first Unicorn.

